# What is the best microchip company that DOESN'T charge an annual registration fee?



## kna (May 7, 2010)

And is also widely-used enough to be recognized by most vet offices/shelters?

Thanks!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't think any of the major microchip companies charge an annual fee that you HAVE to pay. Many of them do have a supplemental service that you can choose to pay for (and some make it sound like you have to but you don't--read the fine print), but none have recurring charges just to keep your info on file.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

It depends on whereyou are... which one you use. It has to do with the Frequency of the chip and the reader. 

I have an AVID chip in my dogs. The "other" chip is Home Again. But there are others still.. and the issue is the scanning. Here is an article that you can read about that:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microchip_implant_(animal)

and more here:
http://animals.howstuffworks.com/pets/pet-travel/pet-microchip4.htm

AVID is a one time fee and no annual re-up:
http://www.avidid.com/faq/index.html

HomeAgain may or may not be an annual fee.. their website was not really clear on that aspect:
http://public.homeagain.com/


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Just got my micro-chip for our new dog. I got it based on the Petsmart special I posted where you get the free chip. Anyway, it was a little confusing but you called Home Again and Banfield paid the first year of membership which would've been 16.99 but according to the pamplet and Banfield you do NOT have to pay and your pet will still be listed in the national database. I am not sure what you get for 16.99 but I am not going to be paying because as long as my dog is in the system that is all I care about. Also the chip my dog was given uses the highest frequency which I was told allows it to be read by ALL scanners not just certain ones. I am going to try it out at a couple of different place though because until I have proof I always doubt stuff,I'm strange like that. I called a couple of vets and animal control here and all said it was no trouble. The local places here claim Home again was the easiest for their scanners to pick up,whatever that means. But with the new pup kit I saved $70 for the vet visit and chip + 16.99 for that membership service thing.


----------



## Keyray (Jun 30, 2011)

My dog was chipped by the humane society before we adopted her. The provider is 24PetWatch. There is no anuual fee for the chip, unless you decide to get pet insurance through them. Even then you're only paying for the insurance not the chip.

This is there website:
http://www.24petwatch.com/index.aspx


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Home Again has extra services you can pay about $16 a year for. I can't remember all the extras but it's things like organizing people to go help you look if your pet is lost, put up flyers, etc. If you don't pay the annual fee your information is still in the system you just don't get the added help.


----------

